# REAL rodeo--graphic



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you ever actually rodeoed or do you just get videos off of RodeoCruelty.com and Youtube? 

I think I'm going to have to start making a compilation video for every sport set to depressing music just to prove there are idiots in every sport and it is not the norm.

Not to mention none of those clips look like they are from any sanctioned rodeo and are just backyard rodeos.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*sighs* Just like PETA - show something illegal and attempt to prove that everyone does it this way.

I frequent the rodeos in my area, and I have never seen a scrap of abuse. I watch the chutes closely while everyone else is watching the rodeo clown performance before an event, and I can say with all honesty I have never seen anyone kick or hit a horse. Heck, when we went to Selkirk Rodeo, one cowboy spent the entire time a horse was being saddled stroking her neck! We also witnessed something horrific, a mare went down right in front of us with a broken back leg after ditching her cowboy. I have never seen people act that fast in my life - within minutes, they had thirty people in that arena, got her down as quickly as possible and immediately went to work helping her out of the arena. They worked as a team to roll her over into a big tarp pulled by a tractor and then sat with her to keep her calm as they pulled her out - slowly. They had a veterinarian there immediately to tranq her and deal with the problem.

Now obviously I'm not saying abuse doesn't exist. But it's no different then any other discipline. These horses and animal are their livelihood, even bucking horses, and they do not want bad things happening to them. 

I swear, at the average rodeo, I see FAR more abuse coming from the little barrel racing chikitas then anyone else. They yank their horse, smack 'em with quirts, spur them constantly and just treat them like crap. It's sad how we have a percieved notion of abuse and often fail to see where it's actually coming from.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I swear, at the average rodeo, I see FAR more abuse coming from the little barrel racing chikitas then anyone else. They yank their horse, smack 'em with quirts, spur them constantly and just treat them like crap. It's sad how we have a percieved notion of abuse and often fail to see where it's actually coming from.


Ugh. True that. 
I'm a barrel racer myself, and I just want to rip half of the barrel racers I see off their horse and get them some riding lessons. But that's a whole 'nother rant..
You're exactly right though those cowboys treat the roughstock like kings. They are their livelhood.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Go to a rodeo and you will not see abuse at least 90% of the time. There is abuse in any sport, but it is not the norm. The last rodeo I went to I did not see any bulls or horses smacked. Two horses flipped in the chute, and they worked fast to try to release them to get them up.

There was one very funny thing that happened. A bull had been spinning so much that after the rider got off he stopped, weaved, and then sat down. Everybody stood around to watch as he got back up, looked a little confused, and then trotted into the pen.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Actually yes, we have one every month just down the road from where I live, and some of the girls in my barn participate, so of course we all go out and support them.

I am by no means saying that ALL rodeo's are like this, the title of the topic just suggests that this is a possibility as to what goes on behind the scenes that people don't acknowledge or know about. The real horror was actually in the comments on the youtube page, where people were saying that they saw nothing wrong in this video, and that's just how rodeo's are. I do think the depressing music was a little much, lol but hey, people do what people do.

I found this actually just searching for a video of barrel racing (it was the first round of nationals in 07 or 08 i think) where one of the girls knocked two of the three barrels down and I wanted to send it to a friend.

Instead of pouncing on me for posting it and assuming that I'm saying that all rodeo's are horrible, take the video as an example of what not to do and come up with ways to keep the a$$holes who do this from doing it again.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That's what I am wondering. I have been to a LOT of rodeos. Yes some people are idiots, but there are dressage idiots, jumping idiots. In our local rodeos, nothing like this ever goes on. 

I suppose you are against horse slaughter too? Well, a lot of those horses would be going to slaughter if not for the rodeos. People think the bucking stock (bulls and horses) are so mistreated. Look, the owners of those animals makes **** sure they are fed well, and taking care of, because they invest in those animals to make them money. 

So a horse throws itself over? They do it all the time! I've seen more horses injured or killed in that dang racecourse that has like hedge jumps. Have you ever seen a video of that? Horses brake their legs all the time! These broncs get banged up a little. But they have a pretty good life! Buck, eat, sleep.

I have never been to a rodeo that held a 'wild horse race'.

Oh my gosh, you think calf roping is cruel? Accidents do happen. But that is very rare! I have only seen it once in my life. These people aren't heartless! They feel bad that it happens. The guy apologized in the microphone. 

I have never heard of 'steer tripping' Honestly. what about steer wrestling? and no rope is involved in that sport. I think that is honestly just a group of cowboys being stupid.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I can tell you I have been behind the scenes and many many rodeos and have never seen anything remotely close to anything in that video.
If there is someone who steps out of line, he is made to change or else he is reprimanded. Rodeo is these peoples life and career, they're not going to set their animals up to fail. 

Wild horse racing, steer tripping, horse tripping, etc is all stuff I have never seen in any PRCA rodeo or other sanctioned rodeo...that is just macho crap they do at local rodeos and I personally dont like.

Honestly, Im not a fan of calf roping. I don't like how it's done at high speeds but that is the closest possible thing I could think of that is "abusive" at a rodeo. 

That is very far from REAL rodeo.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Half of those pictures in the beginning show things that could happen anywhere. A horse or cow could trip and land on it's head, they could even run into wall by themselves.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my dear god!!! NOT ALL FREAKING RODEOS ARE LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this looks like some back yard rodeo, were the dont give a **** about the livestock. Whoever makes these stupid videos needs to get there head out of there *** and not just have tunnel vision that "o, well if this rodeo is like this than all rodeos are" its a bunch of BS they take one thing and blow it way out of portion. Whoever makes these videos ****ed me off!!!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

IMHO, I think the people before me have pretty much said it all, and I definitely agree, the barrel racing is where I see the most abuse, personally, but then again, not all of the riders do it. But, Another thing to remember is that some of these horses are bred that way. Sad, but true. My grandpa used to breed bucking horses and sell them to the rodeo, and it was kinda, to me, like racing or reining... There were certain bloodlines the rodeos wanted, the proven to buck ones, because if no one can ride the horses, no one can win the money. It was kind of a business, and yes, I also thought of it a little like backyard breeding, but what do you do. All those horses knew, though, were bucking, and they were total blockheads! They hurt people who were just trying to help them out, and eventually everyone began to realize that you can't make a bucking horse into a saddle horse. It just doesn't work. Again, not a fan of abuse, but rodeo as a whole isn't abuse, and you can't categorize any sport or discipline as "abusive" entirely. 

Just my 2 cents. =)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree and disagree. I have actually seen several bronc horses turned into nice saddle horses. I mean granted some of them never will, cuz they actually like there job and enjoy bucking people off lol. But alot of the ones that just dont have that "desire" actually can turn into nice saddle horses. But i do think its a hit or miss thing. And ya i agree, breeding broncs is kinda like back yard breeding, i dont think they care about confo, or if there registered. And most of them are mutts arent they? LIke tb wiht qh wiht draft.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

Um... really? Bucking stock is worth a lot of money. They're treated better than my horses, that's for sure. A vast majority of "broncs" are halter broken and quite gentle. Some are even saddle trained, but they know their job when they go into the shoot and they do it - much like a well-trained stallion when it comes to breeding. I know a guy with a retired bronc that became a real nice feedlot horse. And while I'm sure that it doesn't feel good to be roped, I've never seen a calf or steer actually injured - they just hop up and trot off happy as you please, as if it never happened.

I do agree on the Wild Horse Race, and I'd like to see it gone, but that's not technically "rodeo". I've never been to one that does it, and off the top of my head, I can only think of the Cheyenne Frontier Days who also do Chuckwagon Races... not cool either.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you don't like rodeos don't go to them but PLEASE don't believe everything that you see on youtube. Most videos like these are taken out of context or are extreme examples that people have had to work very hard to find.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

I really agree with everyone's replies to this thread. However, this video proves that SOME  "Rodeo's" are like this and need to be stopped. Honestly, I find it shocking that people pay money to breed, feed and raise these animals, just to watch them be abused and die cruely. I have always believed that, If you seriously abuse an animal, the same should be done to you!!

Amen to the people who have rodeos and don't abuse the animals for others "entertainment"


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with most everyone on the fact that most rodeos are not like what is portrayed in that video. 

I have never been to a rodeo with wild horse races, or steer tripping...I think those are more common in Mexico...and on a side, Mexican rodeos are MUCH more cruel than American rodeos...you want to be 'sick' over a sport, what those rodeos on tv. They have some really odd sports, and they do not seem to have served an actual 'purpose' at one time. 

Many of the american rodeo events were set in place because this is what the ranchers had to do on a daily basis in order to ensure proper care of a large herd of cattle. It became a tradition to 'test' their horses against other ranches horses. For the bronc riding ones, that's the way they broke 'em in in the old days...not very gentle, no, but you just didn't have time in a day to spend 3 mo's training each horse (more than 1 or 2 that's for sure).


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Most of the bronc shots look pretty typical, sometimes they get carried away and end up going down. The rest I am going to say is very uncommon. 

I have been to alot of rodeos and most of that time was spend in the back (I rode on a drill team). I've seen some handlers that were unnecessarily rough, not truely abusive, but definately more then needed. Most the adult animals know their job, and do it well, I remember one rodeo where as soon as the buzzer buzzed, they'd stop bucking (w/ or w/out their rider), and calmly walk to the gate that led to the pen they needed to go in. And the horses are definately treated the best.

I really don't care for calf roping, and agree that that is probably the closest to abuse I've seen, HOWEVER, I saw on one occation where a cowboy release the calf and took a no time because the angle that he'd caught it, if it had got to the end it would have broken the calf's neck. I've never seen any perminate physical damage done to a calf.

And I've never heard of steer tripping, that is not a regular sport. I've also never seen anything not leave the arena on it's own feet (well actually I think I once saw a bull break a leg, can't remember for sure, but I think they drug him out on a tarp), so not sure what was up w/ them rolling them onto a board (or whatever it was) to take them out. Most pop back up and head for their pen as soon as the ropes are removed.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I agree, I'm not overly fond of the calf roping but even at our low key rodeos I have NEVER seen calves treated like they were in that video. I've been to a goodly amount of rodeos and never seen a horse drag a calf back. That's just some **** lousy training on the idiot owners part. The horses always keep the rope semi-taut and then immediately step forward. Still, it does seem like unneccesary terrorizing of a baby animal, I realize it's done on ranges but realistically, how often do you really rope a calf going full out for branding? Cows have an extreme herd mentality and once settled into a group, not a whole lot of chasing is going to occur.

I'm on the fence with the wild horse race as well. We don't have those around here. You just really risk serious injury to the horse when they're fighting you THAT violently.

Also never understood the point of bull doggin'/steer wrestling. Is there really a time on the range it becomes neccesary to drop off your horse and onto the head of a rank bull? :lol: I'd have thought cowboys have more self preservation then that.

I definately agree there are some things rodeo could improve on. But it's like any other discipline and I just hate when it's given a bad rap by one bunch of tools who don't have respect for anything.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I do NOT compete in redeos but I do like whatching them most of the redeos are back yard or ran by a bunch of creeps 95% of redeos are great family fun places.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Still, it does seem like unneccesary terrorizing of a baby animal, I realize it's done on ranges but realistically, how often do you really rope a calf going full out for branding? Cows have an extreme herd mentality and once settled into a group, not a whole lot of chasing is going to occur.
> 
> 
> Also never understood the point of bull doggin'/steer wrestling. Is there really a time on the range it becomes neccesary to drop off your horse and onto the head of a rank bull? :lol: I'd have thought cowboys have more self preservation then that.


You have never been to Wyoming or Montana or Colorado have you? A lot of the big time ranches still use horses that way, and when a herd gets in a stampede, things go crazy! Cows are like horses, yes, a horse is herd bound, but panicked enough, it will veer off course being chased. And calves aren't rope just for branding, if one gets sick, or needs to become a steer, that's another way to do it, if your in the middle of a 5 mile ranch with a small corral. But if you get upset by that, you would hate goat tying...

Haha, I think it's too prove how tough someone is, I mean, if you can bring down a steer, you must have some muscle. I just find it hilarious when the steer stops, and the horse doesn't so the cowboy lands on his butt :lol: Cows are very flexible though.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Reining Girl -- Yeah, my grandpa's horses were mutts. I know some horses that were bred to buck never turned out, but all of my grandpas did, LOL. which is a good thing, bad thing, because there were lots of people looking for horses, but all his wanted to do was buck. Some of them are still that way. HIs were all qh/drafts. And boy, were they wild. They were never halter broken, but they weren't truly "mean". I mean, yeah, occasionally you'd get a mean one, but usually, they were just really resistant to training, and couldn't be broke. They did learn their job though, and I think they liked it.

Like a lot of you guys, I'm not sure about the wild horse race. We have one at the rodeo here, and I've never seen anything that looks like abuse. usually the team that wins is the slow, calm guys, anyway. The worst thing I ever saw was that they threw a horse down hard but it evened up the score a little when he pegged the cowboy in the knees and got back up LOL. Besides, they got DQed. There's some pretty strict rules about it, at least here, and the one here doesn't seem to be abusive to me.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hahahah! This stuff makes me laugh. It is all biased crap from biased people. Rodeos are not like that. I know. I am in them every weekend. Lowlifes who make videos like that spend hours finding only bad evidence of rodeo that they can and mixing it all together.

It's BS.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Yep. That's YouTube for ya!


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll take a trip to the rodeo (when I come to America) and see if this exists.
Apart from the fact what is in that video is vile and the guys who are doing it need the same done to them.
*my good I'd love to trip one of them people, sit on them while they're being carted off with a broken THEN kick them in the broken leg...maybe get my dog to fart in their face for good measure*
Like, WTF. That guy BIT the horses ear. He actually bit it while it was down.
Is there something wrong with these people, or what?
Please explain because I don't see how someone can laugh and joke about it. It still happened, to that animal, what? Do people just not care?
I'm finding it hard to understand.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally someone that sees what I do.

Nice to see that someone agrees. I don't understand how someone cannot see the harm in rodeos, but I guess they just don't care to the full extent if they get some kind of entertainment out of it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MaloreyAnimal said:


> Finally someone that sees what I do.
> 
> Nice to see that someone agrees. *I don't understand how someone cannot see the harm in rodeos, but I guess they just don't care to the full extent if they get some kind of entertainment out of it.*


First and last post in this thread:

Because it doesn't happen in 99% of the rodeos that are run. Backyard rodeos? Sure.. sometimes, but not in the well-run ones.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

OHHH WHAT THE F%$.
SHARK/PETA idiots are at it again...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my dear god, at BACKYARD rodeos, key word BACKYARD, these people dont care very much about the live stock all they want is entertainment. But at professional rodeos, the livestock are treated incredibly well, becuase those animals are there liveli hood!!! I wish the makers of these frikin videos would just go away!!!!! They give rodeo a bad reputation.  REAL RODEOS ARE NOT LIKE THIS!!!!!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

omg did you se the one video they made called rodeo family values? all of that is just a load of crap to manipulate city slickers into giving them money to "help shut down these abusive and inhumane operations" i hate peta but shark is close to the top on my list too.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, PETA are the people who shut down horses going for slaughter and made the horse economy crap! Plus the regular economy. I don't know about y'all, but I wanted to make a living training and giving riding lessons to people, and breeding excellent quality horses, but, with things as they are now, that dream goes out the window! 

People just need common sense. Seriously. So let me guess, all y'all that think rodeo is cruel are vegetarians and don't drink or eat dairy products? Think of all the hamburger we would have....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

To be completely fair, you get idiots in all sorts of events. People rapping horses legs to jump higher, four inch steel boots on Hack horses to make them pick up their feet, etc. 
No matter what event a horse is in, there's ALWAYS going to be stupid people (as is human nature) who do stupid and cruel things to animals, regardless whether it's western or english. 
I will say that in the last few years, Alberta's put down some pretty strict rules and codes regarding the treatment of animals in their rodoes and this would never fly at a santioned rodeo. 

The only thing I don't like about rodeo's much these days (and granted, I don't go anymore really) is those **** barrel racers. Sorry! I know, there's lots of you here and I don't mean EVERYONE, just generally speaking. 
If they could train their horse not to rear and act like a completely not job getting into the ring where everyone around has to be on edge so they don't get ran over as the horse waits, or to continue whipping the **** out of the horse as it's actually running the pattern... Dear lord is that annoying.
I used to ride, trained my own barrel horse. She could walk in and fly into a gallop in a second without all the idiotic behaviour at the gates. I didn't need to smack her with the reins all the time because she was ALREADY running her heart out. **** the clock. 
And it wasn't cause she was a crazy Arabian, either.  LOL

Anyways, it's a horribly sad video to watch, but it's most definitely not the norm is ANY approved event.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I have to agree with the thing about barrel racers. I plan to be one in the future, but I am not going to whip the crap out of my horse like WSArabians pointed out. I have a freind who barrel races, her horses are half wild! She has NO concern for their well being. She had a real nice thoughrebred mare, we went trail riding once? Then she hurt in barrel racing and got a NEW half wild thing I think she is half scared off. She tied a horse to the trailer by it's reins!! 

A lot of barrel racers just care about speed. Nothing else. So many of them have a horse that does barrels. They go from trailer, do pattern, back in tailer. They really don't care about the well being of the horse. Plus, they use breast collars and TIE DOWNS (I HATE those). All they do is take away some of the horse's natural momentum. Granted, there are a few, but I think the people like me, and others who care about horses and live for _them _not the sport, are the nicer ones in the end anyway.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha
Yeah, the use tie downs to keep their horses head's down so they don't get bashed in the face while they are trying desperately to keep their horse under half *** control. 
The lack of training is absolutely incredible. One of those things were I just gotta shake my head. Not to mention the horrible snobby attitude. Again, you find it in ANY sport (and let's be honest - Horse people are generally a very snobby group).
I've given up and gone to Reining.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

WSarabians and ChevyPrincess it's good to see that there are other people who would want their barrel racer to do more and not whip them when they run. I know my horses run their hearts out without a whip or spurs. There is just no need because they enjoy the running. 

We have one or two that act stupid right now, but they are being trained not to. Right now they all just learned to run, so they still have some big kinks. (they are only 4 and 5 year olds) Ours learn to trail ride and barrel race. We even have one stallion that is in training. He'll only stay a stallion if he can keep his mind about him. Otherwise he'll be snipped. He still has no idea that he can run...lol. (he's 5 but being trained very slowly)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SmoothTrails said:


> WSarabians and ChevyPrincess it's good to see that there are other people who would want their barrel racer to do more and not whip them when they run. I know my horses run their hearts out without a whip or spurs. There is just no need because they enjoy the running.
> 
> We have one or two that act stupid right now, but they are being trained not to. Right now they all just learned to run, so they still have some big kinks. (they are only 4 and 5 year olds) Ours learn to trail ride and barrel race. We even have one stallion that is in training. He'll only stay a stallion if he can keep his mind about him. Otherwise he'll be snipped. He still has no idea that he can run...lol. (he's 5 but being trained very slowly)


Trained to run, that's just it. It's all the know how too, aside from perhaps the flying lead change in the middle. Maybe it's because I'm a reiner at heart, that I really like to see horses stop, stand still, and have some manners. lol 
There are SOME nice barrel horses out there, I'm sure yours would foot the bill if you're taking the time to train them, and re-train them. And I absolutely think they should have more than one job. There's no reason why a barrel horse shouldn't be able to go for a trail ride on it's week off, same reason as why a Reining horse shouldn't be able to get out and cut a cow. Versatility is the IN thing for me! 
My stallion's in the same boat as yours. I'm putting another 30 days on him right now and he'll be turning six this March. But he's got all his ground work done and good. He'll stop by whoa with voice command, flexes, turns, collects... All with lots of time and patience. I'd rather take the time to train them slow than rush to show. 
Good luck with the ones in training!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Trained to run, that's just it. It's all the know how too, aside from perhaps the flying lead change in the middle. Maybe it's because I'm a reiner at heart, that I really like to see horses stop, stand still, and have some manners. lol
> There are SOME nice barrel horses out there, I'm sure yours would foot the bill if you're taking the time to train them, and re-train them. And I absolutely think they should have more than one job. There's no reason why a barrel horse shouldn't be able to go for a trail ride on it's week off, same reason as why a Reining horse shouldn't be able to get out and cut a cow. Versatility is the IN thing for me!
> My stallion's in the same boat as yours. I'm putting another 30 days on him right now and he'll be turning six this March. But he's got all his ground work done and good. He'll stop by whoa with voice command, flexes, turns, collects... All with lots of time and patience. I'd rather take the time to train them slow than rush to show.
> Good luck with the ones in training!


Thanks. We use a ton of voice commands too. They learn them all lunging...It's so funny, but please don't yell hey.  that's what my step-dad yells as he turns. (and they do it in the round pen pretty much voice only) So they get voice,leg, and rein to turn them. They'll do a war dance for you in the round pen. We have one that could probably be a WP horse on his days off. He's flat out lazy if you're not asking him to go. Good luck with yours too


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with all of the above said about these crazy barrel racers. Speaking as a barrel racer/pole bender myself, I hate to see people who think that pumping their arms around like a penguin and consistantly raising their leg above their waist and jabbing their spurs into the horse. This shows that the person is a little ignorant, or the horse is not yet ready to be running. With my horse(particullary High Five), all I have to do is lead him to the gate and help him off, and after I have helped lead him around the first barrel he knows that it is time to be serious, and he knows that I want only the best from him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SmoothTrails said:


> Thanks. We use a ton of voice commands too. They learn them all lunging...It's so funny, but please don't yell hey.  that's what my step-dad yells as he turns. (and they do it in the round pen pretty much voice only) So they get voice,leg, and rein to turn them. They'll do a war dance for you in the round pen. We have one that could probably be a WP horse on his days off. He's flat out lazy if you're not asking him to go. Good luck with yours too


LOL
Reminds me of this one horse I had, a great little Morab mare that when I raced her, I'd lean over (and, even though she knew she was gonna race, she didn't move a foot until I gave her my cue) and whisper "Go!" in her ear and she'd take off like a bolt of lightening.
But, she took it too literally so you could never whisper on her again. Man, she was fun horse. I regret selling her as she was a blast to ride, I just didn't need her anymore. 

Thanks with the luck on my boy! He's sorta lazy, but he better turn out to be good Reiner or Cutter! Can't show him WP cause he lost the tips of his ears so he'd lose points; ******. 
Show world's too materalistic these days.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> I agree with all of the above said about these crazy barrel racers. Speaking as a barrel racer/pole bender myself, I hate to see people who think that pumping their arms around like a penguin and consistantly raising their leg above their waist and jabbing their spurs into the horse. This shows that the person is a little ignorant, or the horse is not yet ready to be running. With my horse(particullary High Five), all I have to do is lead him to the gate and help him off, and after I have helped lead him around the first barrel he knows that it is time to be serious, and he knows that I want only the best from him.


Cheers Tennesee!
That's awesome!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish some of these animal activists would put there efforts into real worthwhile causes (I saw a horse on another forum who was so abused that her halter was left on so long that her skin was growing over it, you could hardly tell where the halter was except for the buckle). I hate when things are blown way out of proportion and when they try to deceive the caring public. Animals can get hurt playing in there pasture. I live near Calgary AB (Calgary Stampede) and these rodeos take emaculate care of rodeo livestock and they have vets on hand all the time. This is there business-destroying your livestock = bad business (from a money perspective.
Also, I was in a Rodeo Queen contest in Medicine Hat AB and they have a gravesite at the rodeo grounds where on of there best bucking horses is buried. He had a long healthy career and he LOVED to buck. Some horse are great at racing,jumping,endurance and some love to buck.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't help but think the Steer Tripping is unessential. 
Dragging it through the dirt? With a rope tied round it's eyes? WTF.
What, at pro rodeos, the steers trip at 'pro' speed? the riders are 'pro' steer trippers?
There's nothing 'pro' about this.

The only rodeo I think is eve remotely acceptable is the bull riding.
The guy was pulling that horses ears, pulling it with a rope hard against the metal. How is a horse, a supposedly dumb animal, suppose to restrain from that? 
How are the calfs with snapped limbs suppose to get back at the 'cowboys'?

Nothing, absolutely nothing about this makes me want to support and/or attend a rodeo.
If these were backyard rodeos then why do they have banners? pens? chutes?
Nothing about these look backyard.
They are purpose built with stands for spectators therefore, not done on someone's private property.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with you in regards to the SPCA here, Alicia.
Unfortantely, they just don't really seem to have any clout. In regards to real abuse cases (such as the horses left abaonded in BC or the 100 Starved Arabs here), the SPCA sucks. In finding out problem, in dealing with crisis, and in handing out sentancing.
I KNOW for a FACT that the guy who starved those Arabs would have gone to jail in the United States. They might have a few things messed up down there, but their animals laws ans RSPCA kick ***. 
We need some of them up here.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aoi Miku said:


> Nothing about these look backyard.
> They are purpose built with stands for spectators therefore, not done on someone's private property.


LOTS of people have grounds like this. Especially if you're training or practicing your horse for these events. They need to create that enviroment to get it used for the ring. 
I've seens stands in PLENTY of yards. 

It's grossly exeraggerated. If that abuse like that actually happened in a rodeo, they'd be charged here. And people have in the past. 
I'm not a rodeo person myself, but there's lots of need to rope a calf, as someone pointed out. 
Animals break legs all over the place, in the show ring, arena, or backyard. That's just a ****ty deal of life.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Aoi Miku said:


> Can't help but think the Steer Tripping is unessential.
> Dragging it through the dirt? With a rope tied round it's eyes? WTF.
> What, at pro rodeos, the steers trip at 'pro' speed? the riders are 'pro' steer trippers?
> There's nothing 'pro' about this.
> ...


Steer Tripping is not an event you will see at a sanctioned "Pro" rodeo. 
The PRCA is the large governing body of Rodeos just like you have the USEF (there is also NBHA for barrel racers and seperate bodies for other specific events). I have never seen that event at any sanctioned rodeo. Yes, it is where the pros go, but this higher level of spectators and performance also means they have higher standards and harsher punishments if someone does hurt an animal. 

Yes these pens and chutes can be found just about anywhere (a neighbor of mine has an arena similar to one in the video) and backyard does not just literally mean in someones backyard but unsanctioned and unregulated rodeos held at fairgrounds, etc.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Me and Shay-la went to our first gymkhana at a rodeo this past summer. The shocker? We actually won - a LOT.

Why is this shocking? Our mares have about zero game training. Our game training consisted of trotting pylons in the pasture because it never stopped raining long enough to actually give us decent footing. We decided it would be a riot to go anwyay and just have fun.

Why did we win? Are our horses "well-trained"? I wouldn't say so. What I witnessed was a whole lot of half-crazed animals that had only ever seen a barrel pattern in their life and didn't understand for a second the concept of a flag race or any other number of fun games they had. Our times, loosely put, sucked. I won the flag race by TROTTING Zierra past the first flag and going at a sloooow canter when I went by the second time to plant it back in.

It really surprised and disturbed me. Zierra had no idea what a "gate" even was, it was just another opening to walk through and wait quietly until I gave her the cue to go!

She's also completely voice activated - kicking her would be a total waste of my time, because that little speed demon needs ZERO encouragement to run as fast as she can :lol: I stay as quiet and stream lined as I can!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I am sure that many rodeos are safe, but matters like this need to be taken seriously. No, it is not "fake"; it is actual footage. Just because most rodeos are considered safe, does not mean that the supposedly uncommon acts of cruelty should be dismissed. This is about the welfare of animals, and it is sickening to see animals being terrorized for our entertainment. Again, I am certain there are many fun, safe rodeos, but this video shows that there is still carelessness out there, however sparse it may be.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> The only thing I don't like about rodeo's much these days (and granted, I don't go anymore really) is those **** barrel racers. Sorry! I know, there's lots of you here and I don't mean EVERYONE, just generally speaking.


I have to say 'amen' to this!!! All my horses were great at gaming, but would calmly walk, OR lope down the arena lane and then take off when I gave the cue; when we were done, we'd slide to a stop, and I would often slide off, and walk out with my horse simply following me!!! :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Aoi Miku said:


> Can't help but think the Steer Tripping is unessential.
> Dragging it through the dirt? With a rope tied round it's eyes? WTF.
> What, at pro rodeos, the steers trip at 'pro' speed? the riders are 'pro' steer trippers?
> There's nothing 'pro' about this.
> ...


I've been to sanctioned rodeos since I was a kid (all over the midwest), and I've never seen a single one with steer tripping OR the wild horse race...so NO, I do not beleive these are 'common place' sanctioned rodeo events...I know they are not in the NFR \PRCA events, and never have been.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't see anyone dismissing this, and might have missed it, but also didn't see anyone claiming it was fake. However, I have never been to a rodeo when things like this have taken place, if I ever am you can bet your butt I'd speak up!! But not much I can do if I'm not there, and I'm not going to bash all rodeos for something that is not common practice. And I don't believe that doing away w/ rodeos will have any affect on stopping animal cruelty. There are some very horrible things in that video, and I believe that each one really did happen! And if I'd have been there I'd do whatever I could to get it stopped and draw attention to it, but I wasn't there. If the videoer would do something constuctive, like calling whoever they need to to put a stop to it when and where it's happening, rather then posting a silly video on youtube and claiming this is normal rodeo behaviour.

I'd never heard of steer tripping til seeing the video, and if it all of it really is the way it's portayed in the video I think it should be stopped! I wonder if it's really a rodeo event, or something some idiot came up w/ to entertain themselves and the videoer somehow got an invite (or stole the footage from someone who did), and I think the participants and spectators should be ashamed of themselves for having any part in it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I've been to sanctioned rodeos since I was a kid (all over the midwest), and I've never seen a single one with steer tripping OR the wild horse race...so NO, I do not beleive these are 'common place' sanctioned rodeo events...I know they are not in the NFR \PRCA events, and never have been.


Steer tripping is a PRCA sanctioned event. Mostly in Oklahoma and Texas. They have the National Finals for steer tripping seperately from the rest of the events. I've seen it a few times and it is very rarely as hard as what these videos make it out to be. The steers are quite large and must be roped around the horns and not the neck. It's usually pretty smooth without much jerking them down on thier necks and hurting them. Some probably do get hurt but no more than the other steers and calves.


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

Rodeo abuse is extremelly rare and as much as it is very wrong, I'm sure the people doing it don't see it as abuse, Just because it's a rodeo it doesn't mean it's abusive i have riding and been to plently && They are not abusive at all.. I have been behind the chutes and nothing bad happenes their either... Don't judge an awesome sport because it has bucking animals if they were in pain or scared you would see alot more of a reaction to what they give...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Aoi Miku said:


> Nothing, absolutely nothing about this makes me want to support and/or attend a rodeo.


If you will PM me with the name and location of those individuals forcing you to go to rodeos I will make sure that they not only stop but are punished to the full extent of the law.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

This video brought me too tears!! all of those cows looked like there necks were snapped and no one cared!!! i hate this and am currently balling my eyes out!! the barrel racing and things like that amuse me and i love that but this is the worst thing that could ever happen!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Rodeo originated from the actual lives of the working cowboys. Everything except barrell racing & bullriding is something that is something that an actual working cowboy would have to do in an average day to maintain an herd of cattle. Think about it. Everything from breaking a wild horse to capturing a runaway calf. _

_I didn't see the whole video. I didn't need to. I've seen plenty of other videos like them, compiled for the "shock value" and to make you think that ALL rodeo is BAD. A lot of the pro animals are among the most well-cared for animals - actually athletes! Yes, there are injuries. But there are injuries to football players, baseball players, hockey players....you get my drift. _

_Let's start looking into all the injuries to the horses caused by dressage. How about jumping? Have any of you seen steeple chasing?? There have been actual deaths to both horse and rider on the course in steeple chasing. Yet noone is up in arms over that now, are they? But not all rodeo is bad. _


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Dreamer1215 said:


> _Let's start looking into all the injuries to the horses caused by dressage. How about jumping? Have any of you seen steeple chasing?? There have been actual deaths to both horse and rider on the course in steeple chasing. Yet noone is up in arms over that now, are they? But not all rodeo is bad. _


Steeple chasing! That's event I was talking about.  I just couldn't place a name to it. But yeah, I encourage y'all to look that up on YouTube.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you think the videos on rodeo are overblown and not representitive of what actually happens why would you think that steeplechasing is given any fairer treatment?


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't compete in rodeos but I do like going to them. I have never seen steer tipping (not even real sure what the whole point in that would be?) The wild horse racing, I could definetly live without and I agree with the other person that said that I think it should be banned. But I do think that most of the people that raise bucking stock regardless of it being horses or bulls they need to and will take good care of their stock. It's their livilhood (spelling?).


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Aoi Miku said:


> Can't help but think the Steer Tripping is unessential.
> Dragging it through the dirt? With a rope tied round it's eyes? WTF.
> What, at pro rodeos, the steers trip at 'pro' speed? the riders are 'pro' steer trippers?
> There's nothing 'pro' about this.
> ...


 
You seriously need to go to a PRCA rodeo!! Where were the banners from... local stores within that town that SUPPORT that particular event!!! Not the big time supports that give big bucks for the actual PRCA rodeos!!! Give it try you might like it...oh and don't believe everything you watch especially from these animal rights groups like SHARK and PETA....


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

It's the same thing with horse racing. Horses breaking legs is pretty common. We all saw the Kentucky Derby with the gray mare, I have seen two horses break their legs, and one just collapse of a heart attack. Granted, the more horses in a sport, the more injury just because that's how the odds work. Steeple Chasing is really dangerous, more dangerous than rodeos, and regular racing, as not only do the horses have to run lighting speeds, they must also _jump _at those speeds too. Plus the horses are younger and more prone to injury. And they are warmblood breeds with longer, more nimble legs, not your stout quarter horses.

All sports are dangerous, but some more than others, and Steeple Chasing is more dangerous than rodeos. Those horses have to do harder work than rodeo horses. In rodeos, the events only last like, in between 8-45 seconds for each horse?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Has not read other comments; I only want to put in my two cents*

Have you ever been to a REAL rodeo? If so, you would know that this is so biased it's ridiculous. You can say these things about any sport. Heck, I could make a video about jumping horses getting their legs broken, but I've never even been to a jumping event. Don't complain about what you don't know.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> *Has not read other comments; I only want to put in my two cents*
> 
> Have you ever been to a REAL rodeo? If so, you would know that this is so biased it's ridiculous. You can say these things about any sport. Heck, I could make a video about jumping horses getting their legs broken, but I've never even been to a jumping event. Don't complain about what you don't know.


 
AGREED 100 percent.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think you can really compare one as being more dangerous to the other when it comes to performance horses. They are dangerous in their own ways. I think we can all agree though that any equestrian sport can be made to look reckless and abusive if you put together enough clips of unfortunate events or idiot performers.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

exactly spastic dove.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

reining girl...you took the words right out of my mouth!!! on your first post (i didnt look at the other ones yet so just incase you have other posts i'm being specific on the first one lol)


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Have you ever actually rodeoed or do you just get videos off of RodeoCruelty.com and Youtube?
> 
> I think I'm going to have to start making a compilation video for every sport set to depressing music just to prove there are idiots in every sport and it is not the norm.
> 
> Not to mention none of those clips look like they are from any sanctioned rodeo and are just backyard rodeos.


 
these have totally got to be backyark rodeos!!!!!! i cant believe someone would do that though seriosly


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Aoi Miku why do you think bull riding is ok?


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

haviris said:


> Aoi Miku why do you think bull riding is ok?


in my opinion it depends on what type of bull. how they train them(yes bulls are TRAINED to buck) and if the riders are allowed to use spurs........ if the trainers trained them right the bulls arent scared and they love what they do......... get ur facts right


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol PechosGoldenChance, dont worry i dont change my opinion.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

What do you mean get my facts right? I didn't post any facts (well not in that post), I was asking Aoi Miku why they thought bull riding was the only acceptable rodeo event.

And no bulls are not "trained" bucking just comes natural. The bull will either buck, or it won't and it will be sold.


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

Seriously, that is the biggest load of garbage, Rodeos are hardly ever abusing any kind of animal that attends, I have been to rodeos and ridin in them since i can rememeber, and i think once or twice i think i have thought to myself " how could you" They are not only there for your entertianment the horses, bulls and anything else are treated like kings...

If you seriously think rodeos are terrible then I think you should go to one because they are not there to harm or hurt horses at all... I have a huge problem with animal crulety and I have no problem with rodeos at all so obviously they are not that bad...Don' judge something if you don't know the real story because in the end they are great fun and as i said earlier horses && bulls and calfs that attend rodeos are extremelly well looked afterr...


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

haviris said:


> What do you mean get my facts right? I didn't post any facts (well not in that post), I was asking Aoi Miku why they thought bull riding was the only acceptable rodeo event.
> 
> And no bulls are not "trained" bucking just comes natural. The bull will either buck, or it won't and it will be sold.


 
the bulls most certainly ARE trained-- they are bred for the purpose-- and sent off to a trainer or owned by a trainer with a 'bucking string' where they are ridden and trained at home before being taken to a rodeo, much like horses some are better than others and thats how they determine whether they make the circuit or not.. each bull then develops techniques such as forming a 'well' and 'pitching' and 'turning back' along with other personal characteristics that create the tricks a bull can use- ie. turning back when the rider is too far to one side....... just so u know i have friends who own and train bucking strings--- and mind u the animals are very well cared for!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's possible that our definitions of 'trained' are just different, but no in opinion it is not 'training', it is natural for them to buck if someone is on them, they don't need to be 'trained'. They do get use to the routine, they know their jobs, you'll often see them stop bucking once the buzzer goes off (although I see that more w/ the horses then the bulls), and they know which gate to go to to leave the arena, I guess to some degree you could call that trained, they don't learn that at home, they learn it from being hauled to rodeos.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

ok it appears you EXACTLY what your talking about


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder if they licensed the music or stole it for use in the video? There is no credit to the copyright holder. Unfortunately, YouTube will only accept a copyright violation complaint from the actual copyright holder.

If you are determined, it is not hard to portray anything you want as the "norm." And just remember, shutting down rodeos is just the first step. After that they come for the barrel racers, then the dressage people, then the fox hunters, etc. until they finally come after anyone that want to ride a horse.

The final step is to make sure you cannot "own" one of these "majestic creatures that should only be living free and wild."

There are people out there that think animals should have rights and be able to sue humans. They think of livestock and pets as "slaves" and seek to free them from bondage at the hands of their evil masters (humans). The only upside of this thinking is that perhaps my horses and dogs will be able to sue PETA and the like for attempting to take away such a lush lifestyle.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

every rodeo ive been to they let the cowboys suffer and limp out of the arena, but then if a cow or horse gets hurt in an instant there is like, 20 people around it with vets helping it out. god, when they had to put at cow down at the stampede it was on the front page of the news!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It sucks that they linked all those sponsors to those crappy rodeos. People are going to actually believe those sponsors support those rodeos and the real rodeos will lose funding. : (


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive never seen a rodeo before except a few on youtube but not all rodeos are bound to be like this! there does in my uneducated opinion seem to be a lot of injurys and stuff but there is in every sport. I dont particularly like rodeo but thats just preference


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> every rodeo ive been to they let the cowboys suffer and limp out of the arena, but then if a cow or horse gets hurt in an instant there is like, 20 people around it with vets helping it out. god, when they had to put at cow down at the stampede it was on the front page of the news!


Amen!!! this so true a cowboy may have a slice down his side and the horse went down they go to horse first!!  
And the only abuse I ever see is barrel racing very few know how to ride you try to put them on a pleasure horse:shock: your dead but not all a like that I find the younger riders are better riders SOMETIMES.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i spend loads of time on the chutes at rodeos no horses are abused or hurt. I have only ever been to one rodeo that has ever had on animal get put down in my 8 years of competing in rodeos and standing at the chutes with my friends and we are every where from Wyoming to Wisconsin and Montana to Oaklahoma and it wasnt even in the event it was one of the young broncs got into the bull pen and ran into one of the bulls and that bull wasn't happy about it the horses did end up getting put down but they should have had better fence between the two pens.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok. First of all I want to note that I have never commented on a thread that wasn't mine before. I saw this thread and didn't want to open it. I didn't want to see the video. I watched all 11 minutes of the video, and read every single comment one after another.

I've been to quite a few rodeos, been in some, worked at some, seen small ones, big ones and large circuit rodeos. The bucking stock used (Broncs and bulls) have a really good life. They are used periodically (Definately not overused) and pretty much get to eat and buck. Oh yeah, and they breed. The pro rodeo stock is worth HUGE amounts of money. HUGE. Any sort of abuse could ruin the attitude and drive that makes them the bucker they are. They are sought after and many are known around the country. They are as big a celebrity, or bigger, than the guys riding.

I admit, I do have some small problem with calf roping. It just doesn't sit well with me. In reality though, like many have said, it IS a sport based off of a working cowboy's job. It is what it is. First off, those calves were small. Many late year rodeos have MUCH larger ones. Also, QUITE often, the calves get away. Anyone who has watched much rodeo has seen ropes miss calves, disqualifications, and bulldoggers eating dirt. I admit, I route for the steers. As in any sport, horse racing for example, or even jumping, accidents happen. 

I have never seen steer tripping

I have seen a wild horse race. To me it seemed like the horses were the ones in charge, the guys trying to ride them got the **** end of the deal. I never saw one tied down or twitched. Ever. It was more a group of guys trying to lead a horse that doesn't lead, saddle a horse who doesn't saddle, and ride a horse who doesnt ride. The only animals who hit the dirt were the people.

I barrel race. Many barrel racers kick and whip their animals. They're clueless. Show some of that. I have seen horse break legs coming around the third barrel. I have also seen a woman break her back, or horses dump their riders dead in the middle of an arena.

I'm not denying abuse. I'm not denying abuse in ANY sport where animals are involved. Some people abuse horses. Some people abuse dogs. Some people abuse ANY animal. Just because PETA has a video of pitbull fighting does that mean every pitbull owner fights their dogs? I don't and I have 3. I don't deny animal abuse. It is rampant around the world. I don't think there is any more abuse in rodeo than any other sport. These are PEOPLE abusing animals. Not everyone. Not RODEO as a whole.

To base your opinion of anything on one biased video is ignorant. 

I doubt anyone will read the 79th (I think) reply to this, but I felt a need to give it.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess looking back my comment was very long winded and round about. I have one further thing to say.
I was the 80th poster. 
On the conservative side lets say there were 50 posters who have been to rodeos.
Between all of us we have probably seen well over a thousand different rodeos.
Not ONE of us has seen any abuse like that.
There are hundreds of rodeos each year in US.
Probably tens of thousands of steers and calves pushed out of chutes.
These people came up with... maybe 30 clips IN TOTAL. Over the course of god knows how many years.

It would be naiive and IGNORANT to thing that THAT is an accurate representation of rodeo as a whole. The people in this thread making assumptions of rodeo as a whole need to put things in perspective.

Thats all. Like I said before, I DOUBT anyone will read this, but I felt that it needed said.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

chesterh said:


> I guess looking back my comment was very long winded and round about. I have one further thing to say.
> I was the 80th poster.
> On the conservative side lets say there were 50 posters who have been to rodeos.
> Between all of us we have probably seen well over a thousand different rodeos.
> ...


ive read it


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

lol thanks. I just get really passionate about some things...


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

chesterh i agree with your thing about how the animals are my famous then the cowboys even in barrels you gotta show the person your horse before they no who you are.


----------

